# ASI-Bus allgemein



## Jokel (15 Mai 2006)

Hallo

mich würde interessieren wie hier allgemein die Meinung zum ASI-Bus ist,
sollte man ASI einsetzen oder nicht, lieber über ein Gateway oder eine SPS-Baugruppe .... usw.

mfg
Jokel


----------



## HeizDuese (15 Mai 2006)

Das kann man wahrscheinlich nicht allgemein aussagen und hängt wohl stark von der Applikation ab. Ich habe es bisher 2x eingesetzt- und im Vergleich zum bisherigen dezentralen Aufbau z.B. mit ET200M ist das nur ein Bruchteil.


----------



## Admin35 (20 Mai 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe den ASI-Bus schon über 5 Jahre in Verwendung. Bei Anwendungen wo die Sensorik weit im Feld verstreut ist und nicht zu sehr Zeitkritisch sind, gibt es sicher nichts besseres und günstigeres. Es hat viele Vorteile wie, geringer Verkabelungsaufwand, enorme Zeitersparnis bei der Inbetriebnahme und Störungssuche, durch die LED´s am Modul ist der Jeweilige Status des Ein/Ausganges vor Ort auch ohne PG/PC ersichtlich, der Bus ist sehr gutmütig gegenüber störeinflüssen,... usw, usw, usw... Wie bei jedem Bussystem ist natürlich auch beim ASI die Aufbaurichtlinien des Netztes ein zu halten. Bei 31 Normalen ASI-Teilnehmern wird eine Buslaufzeit <5 ms eingehalten.

Ich verwende z.B. nur ASI-Master von Siemens (CP342-2P oder Link 20E) mit ASI-Modulen von IFM, die haben sich bei uns am besten bewährt.
Im Maschinenbau sicherlich unbrauchbar, im Anlagenbau nicht mehr weg zu denken.

Ich kann den ASI-Bus nur empfehlen.

Mfg Bruno


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich finde auch das AS-I teilweise sinnvoll eingesetzt werden kann, da der Trend weg von großen Schaltschränken zu kleinen Einheiten geht, ich selbst finde die Gateways von Bihl & Wiedemann besser in der Handhabung und Diagnose als die Siemenskomponenten.


----------

